# Man Overboard! - HMCS Montreal  - Search for missing Canadian sailor called off.



## scm77 (9 Feb 2005)

Member of HMCS Montreal believed overboard in Baltic Sea
Canadian, NATO ships searching for missing sailor

Canadian Press

Wednesday, February 09, 2005

ADVERTISEMENT

HALIFAX -- The search continues this morning in the Baltic Sea off Poland for a Canadian sailor believed to have fallen overboard during a naval exercise.

HMCS Montreal was sailing with a NATO reaction force about 50 kilometres off Poland when crew reported leading seaman Robert Leblanc could not be found, navy spokeswoman Lt.-Cmdr. Denise LaViolette said early Wednesday.

"They did an intensive search of the entire ship - all the compartments, all the various rooms - and still couldn't find him," said LaViolette. "So they put into motion the man-overboard processes, and (enacted) a search-rescue mission."

She said Leblanc may have been wearing a winter jacket, which could act as a floatation device.

Weather conditions were favourable for the search, with minimum winds and a calm sea-state, LaViolette said.

The Canadian frigate had been to sea for the past three days after a brief stop in Copenhagen.

Leblanc was last seen on deck around suppertime last night.

About a half-dozen NATO and Polish ships and two helicopters have been assigned to the search.
© The Canadian Press 2005

From Here[url]


----------



## ackland (9 Feb 2005)

Good luck to him and his family. God be with the Search and Rescue for a speedy and favourable recovery.


----------



## big bad john (9 Feb 2005)

"Oh hear us when we cry to Thee,
For those in peril on the sea! Amen"

from the Naval Hymn


----------



## x-grunt (9 Feb 2005)

Search underway for missing Canadian sailor

http://sympaticomsn.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/1107948272559_87?hub=topstories

CTV.ca News Staff 
   
Updated: Wed. Feb. 9 2005 9:26 AM ET 

A search continues in the Baltic Sea Wednesday for a missing Canadian sailor believed to have fallen overboard. 

Canadian frigate HMCS Montreal was sailing with a NATO reaction force about 50 kilometres off the coast of Poland when crew reported that leading seaman Robert Leblanc was missing, said navy spokeswoman Lt.-Cmdr. Denise LaViolette.

"The only thing that we're certain of is the last time anybody saw leading seaman Leblanc was approximately 6:30 p.m. last night, Halifax time," LaViolette told CTV Newsnet. 

Officials believe Leblanc may have fallen off the ship into the frigid waters. LaViolette said the temperature of the water is approximately two or three degrees Celsius.. 

When Leblanc didn't report back to his job last night, LaViolette said the crew performed a muster (or a head count) before they conducted a search of the entire ship. 

They still could not find Leblanc, "so they put into motion the man-overboard processes, and (enacted) a search-and-rescue mission," said LaViolette.

"The conditions remain favourable for a search. The winds are in a very calm sea state, so we're still looking for leading seaman Leblanc." 

She added that four ships from the NATO reaction force and other Polish vessels, as well as three helicopters, are taking part in the search. The Maritime Rescue Coordination Centre in Gdynia, Poland is overseeing the efforts. 

If Leblanc was wearing a winter jacket, which could act as a flotation device, there is a chance he would still be alive.

The Canadian frigate had been at sea for three days before Leblanc went missing after a brief stopover in Copenhagen.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 Feb 2005)




----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 Feb 2005)

I hope he's found safe and sound but with water that cold it doesn't sound promising.


----------



## x-grunt (9 Feb 2005)

Miracles of survival at sea do happen occasionally, let's hope this time is one of them.


----------



## Sundborg (9 Feb 2005)

Hopefully he's returned safe.


----------



## JasonH (9 Feb 2005)

The water is like 1c from what I've been told, he won't last long.  But then again at such cold it could help.  But if he isn't found in a day or so don't hold out on any good news.
Hope to god though I'm wrong


----------



## hugh19 (9 Feb 2005)

At that water temp if he did not have a heart attack and die instantly from the shock, he would have about 5 to 10 minutes in regular clothes and if he was wearing his weather jacket he would have maybe and I really mean maybe 2 hours tops. So he has most likely been dead for hours now.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (9 Feb 2005)

sledge said:
			
		

> At that water temp if he did not have a heart attack and die instantly from the shock, he would have about 5 to 10 minutes in regular clothes and if he was wearing his weather jacket he would have maybe and I really mean maybe 2 hours tops. So he has most likely been dead for hours now.



This sucks.... the poor man.. im really hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Sheerin (9 Feb 2005)

search has been called off.
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20050209.wmiss0209_2/BNStory/National/



> Seach called off for sailor missing in Baltic Sea
> 
> Canadian Press
> 
> ...


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Feb 2005)

HMCS MONTRÉAL Searches for Missing Sailor
NPAO 09.05 - February 9, 2005

HALIFAX -- HMCS MONTRÉAL is currently conducting a search and rescue mission to locate one of the ship's sailors, Leading Seaman Robert Leblanc, 24, who was last seen onboard Tuesday evening at 6:30 p.m. AST. 

MONTRÉAL is serving with NATOs Reaction Force Maritime Group 1, and is located approximately 30 nautical miles north of Gdynia, Poland. 

The ships traveling in company with HMCS MONTRÉAL, the Danish corvette Niels Juel, the American frigate USS McInerney and the Dutch destroyer HNMS Witte de With, have joined the search . In addition, the Maritime Rescue Coordination Centre (MRCC) in Gdynia is overseeing the search and has tasked the Polish frigate ORP General Kazimierz Pulaski, the ASW ship ORP Kaszub, two Coast Guard vessels and a coast guard helicopter. 

HMCS MONTRÉAL's Sea King is also participating in the search for the missing sailor. Weather conditions are favourable for the search and rescue operation, with minimum winds and a calm sea state. 

Family members of the sailor who is missing have been notified. 


Search for missing Canadian sailor called off
CTV.ca News Staff

The search for a Canadian sailor, believed to have fallen overboard HMCS Montreal during a naval exercise in the Baltic Sea, has been called off. 

Captain Dave Gardham of Maritime Forces Atlantic in Halifax says it's unlikely that  leading seaman Robert Leblanc  survived almost 20 hours in water that was barely above freezing.

Leblanc was last seen smoking a cigarette in an enclosed deck on the ship late Tuesday night. 

Canadian frigate HMCS Montreal was sailing with a NATO reaction force about 50 kilometres off the coast of Poland when crew members reported that leading seaman Leblanc was missing, said navy spokeswoman Lt.-Cmdr. Denise LaViolette.

"The only thing that we're certain of is the last time anybody saw leading seaman Leblanc was approximately 6:30 p.m. last night, Halifax time," LaViolette told CTV Newsnet. 

Officials believe Leblanc may have fallen off the ship into the frigid waters. LaViolette said the temperature of the water is approximately two or three degrees Celsius. 

When Leblanc didn't report back to his job last night, LaViolette said the crew performed a muster (or a head count) before they conducted a search of the entire ship. 

They still could not find Leblanc, "so they put into motion the man-overboard processes, and (enacted) a search-and-rescue mission," said LaViolette.

The Canadian frigate had been at sea for three days before Leblanc went missing after a brief stopover in Copenhagen.

With files from the Canadian Press


----------



## JasonH (9 Feb 2005)

Damn,  :'(

Rest in peace   I'm sure you'll be sorely missed.


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Feb 2005)

The last anyone reported seeing him, as the media reported, he would have been in the Port Breezeway having a smoke.

The port breezeway is an enclosed passagway from the Foscle (Front of the ship) to Top Part (the Middle of the ship) with an entrance into the ship within the breezeway. It is the only location on Halifax Class Ships to have a smoke. Most people don't wear a weather jacket out there.


----------



## JasonH (9 Feb 2005)

Bad time for the Canadian Navy


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Feb 2005)

I just hope that for the family's sake, that the remains are eventually recovered.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (9 Feb 2005)




----------



## Pte. Gagnon (9 Feb 2005)

My uncle is an OS on the HMCS Montreal over in Europe...and yesterday a man went overboard and is missing. Leading Seaman Robert Leblanc was seen smoking a cigarette on an enclosed deck on the ship shortly after midnight. That was the last time he was seen. If you know him I give you my apologies.


----------



## Roche (9 Feb 2005)

Rest in peace


----------



## NCRCrow (9 Feb 2005)

I sailed with LS LeBlanc on HMCS IROQUOIS-OP APOLLO ROTO 0. 

I was listening to CBC radio this morning at 0630 and was in shock as I heard the news.

He was a pretty quiet guy, I hope for a miracle like the rest of the Forum.

   

Crow


----------



## Tpr.Orange (10 Feb 2005)

very sad day indeed


----------



## big bad john (10 Feb 2005)

Does anyone know if he had a family.  Is there anything that they might need at this time?


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (10 Feb 2005)

I pray for a miracle to happen and he survives...somehow, and if not then I hope atleast his body is found so his loved ones can see to a proper funeral. R.I.P


----------



## Slim (10 Feb 2005)

Its a tough thing to say but sometimes things happen...The first friend I lost in the CF was killed by an overturned Iltis while he was route-signing in Wainwright, Alta...

Rest in Peace...You had the guts to serve your country!

Slim


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Feb 2005)

http://www.herald.ns.ca/stories/2005/02/11/fNovaScotia148.raw.html


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Friday, February 11, 2005 Back The Halifax Herald Limited 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sister sure seaman didn't kill himself
'My brother had too much to live for' 
By JEFFREY SIMPSON / Staff Reporter

A relative of the sailor from Halifax who went missing from HMCS Montreal in the Baltic Sea this week says she's convinced he wouldn't have committed suicide. 

Leading Seaman Robert LeBlanc wasn't depressed and had no reason to take his own life, a woman who identified herself as the man's sister told this newspaper Thursday. 

"My brother had too much to live for; we'll put it this way," said the woman, who didn't want her name published. 

She declined to describe the relationship her brother had with his fellow sailors or comment on whether she suspected other people might have been involved in his disappearance. 

"At the present time, I cannot answer that question," she said. 

The navy said Wednesday that Leading Seaman LeBlanc, 24, was last seen having a cigarette at about 11:30 p.m. Tuesday in the breezeway on the port side of the ship, an enclosed area used as a smoking area. 

But his sister said that's also unlikely. 

"He's never put a cigarette up to his mouth before in his life," the woman said. "He's yelled at me for smoking, for God's sakes, so he's not a smoker." 

Leading Seaman LeBlanc was reported missing when he failed to show up for duty as a night steward more than 90 minutes after he was last seen. Although there are two doors from the breezeway leading outside, everyone on board had been ordered to remain off the upper deck due to the risk posed by frozen sea spray. The command was broadcast over the ship's intercom, and signs were posted on all exits, the navy said. Conditions at the time were clear and calm. 

Leading Seaman LeBlanc's sister said she's concerned about the information that has been made public about her brother. 

"He's being portrayed as something he's not," she said. "The image of him is being brought out . . . the wrong way, and it's not fair, and he's not alive anymore to defend himself." 

The unmarried man, whose parents live in Western Canada, was an experienced sailor who joined the navy in 2000 and had served on two voyages as part of the war on terror. 

"He was a good guy," his sister said. "That's all I'll say." 

She said she didn't want any further information about her brother or her family made public. 

"I don't need the media coming to my door," she said. "My family doesn't want anything to do with the media. 

"You guys are horrible at times." 

Lt.-Cmdr. Denise LaViolette, a spokeswoman for the navy, acknowledged that officials erred in saying that Leading Seaman LeBlanc was smoking. 

"It's our fault," she said. "The breezeway is a smoking lounge. We automatically assumed he was having a cigarette. 

"That's the only place on board a ship people are allowed to smoke. There are very few non-smokers that normally hang around there." 

The sailor was a non-smoker and didn't drink either, she said. 

Two military police officers from the National Investigation Service will head to Poland from Halifax on the weekend to meet HMCS Montreal when it arrives in port, she said. 

The navy urges the public and military personnel to report any information that may shed some light on what happened to Leading Seaman LeBlanc, Lt.-Cmdr. LaViolette said. 

"If somebody thought he was depressive, we'd like to know. If somebody thought there might be some issues with crew members, we'd like to know. If somebody saw him fall, we'd like to know." 

Lt.-Cmdr. LaViolette said investigators are keen to examine any possible scenario. 

She wouldn't comment on whether anyone had raised concerns about the sailor. 

"Even if I knew that, I wouldn't be able to tell you," she said. 

If investigators determine the sailor's disappearance was the result an accident, the matter will be handed over to a board of inquiry, Lt.-Cmdr. LaViolette said. 

"If their initial findings indicate that the death is of a suspicious nature, then the investigation would remain within (the military police's) purview," she said. 

Leading Seaman LeBlanc had been transferred to HMCS Montreal from HMCS Iroquois in December specifically for the current NATO operation, the navy said. 

The search for him was called off Wednesday after several ships and helicopters scoured the sea about 50 kilometres off the coast of Poland. 

Lt.-Cmdr. LaViolette said the ship continued operations with the NATO fleet Thursday and will arrive in Gdynia, Poland, today as originally planned. At the time the sailor vanished, the warship had been at sea for three days after stopping in Denmark.


----------



## ArmyRick (13 Feb 2005)

RIP, Sailor...


----------



## big bad john (15 Feb 2005)

More from the Ottawa Citizen:

Navy blasted for 'theories' on missing sailor
Statements of 'pure conjecture' hurt family, investigation: ombudsman
  
Mike Blanchfield 
The Ottawa Citizen 


Tuesday, February 15, 2005


1 | 2 | NEXT >> 





The Canadian Forces ombudsman says he has concerns about how the navy investigated the disappearance of a seaman from the deck of a warship in the Baltic Sea last week.

"We have concerns about statements that were made early on by the navy," ombudsman Andre Marin said yesterday.

Mr. Marin said the navy initially said Leading Seaman Robert Leblanc, 24, was out on deck of the HMCS Montreal, which was off the Polish coast during a NATO exercise, to have a cigarette or "take a look at the stars," but has since had to retract the statements. The search for Leading Seaman Leblanc's body has been abandoned.

Leading Seaman Leblanc's family and friends were shocked because he was a fitness buff who didn't smoke, said Mr. Marin. "It's pure conjecture. There's not the faintest of evidence to support either one of these theories," said Mr. Marin.

"The effect of this is that it's very upsetting to the family who are trying to have confidence in the organization to get to the bottom of it. And finally, it affects the quality of the investigation."

Isabelle Savard, spokeswoman for Defence Minister Bill Graham, said the military police's national investigations unit is conducting a thorough investigation.

"We trust that the navy is undertaking every measure possible to understand the events that unfolded that day when the leading seaman ended up missing at sea," said Ms. Savard.

The navy is expected to convene a board of inquiry later this week into the Leblanc incident. But the navy has called on the ombudsman's office to consult on the upcoming probe. The ombudsman's senior legal counsel, Barb Findlay, and lead investigator Gareth Jones, are to meet with navy officials in Halifax on Thursday.

Mr. Marin was critical of how the Forces investigates non-combat deaths in a recent report that examined a 1992 tragedy in which an infantryman was run over by an armoured personnel carrier during a war game.

Mr. Marin's report into the death of 29-year-old Master Cpl. Rick Wheeler made almost three dozen recommendations, many of them having to do with shortcomings in how military investigators handle evidence, preserve death scenes and take statements from witnesses immediately following a death.

A key recommendation was for the Forces to immediately call in the national investigation service of military police. Mr. Marin said the NIS didn't reach the Montreal until last weekend, several days after the tragedy.

"If you had a civilian disappearing off the deck of a vessel in the middle of the ocean, the police would be there first thing," he said. "You want to make sure that they get to the evidence first, to make sure all the traces, all the clues are picked up."

Mr. Marin said he's also concerned the navy may inadvertently be repeating the same mistake it made 13 years ago in Master Cpl. Wheeler's case -- blaming a serviceman for his own death.

In Master Cpl. Wheeler's case, an initial investigation concluded he was partially responsible for his own death because he should have gotten up and out of the way of the vehicle that killed him. At the time, Master Cpl. Wheeler was playing dead in a war game.

Subsequent military investigations cleared Master Cpl. Wheeler, as did Mr. Marin's report.

Mr. Marin said he hoped the briefing by his officials would help the navy avoid "tunnel vision" in the way it conducts its board of inquiry.

The statements made by the navy may have already adversely affected some of Leading Seaman Leblanc's fellow sailors, said Mr. Marin.

"Other people on the ship will be reading these press reports," said Mr. Marin. "Will they be prepared to give an independent account, or will they be influenced by the formal statements of the navy?"

© The Ottawa Citizen 2005


----------

